# IBO Worlds: Who all is going?



## bowdoodler (Feb 9, 2005)

i'll be there :shade:


----------



## Matt / PA (Feb 21, 2003)

I only made the 2nd leg of the Nat. Triple Crown........but I'll be at Worlds too. :smile: Looking forward to my first trip around the mountain. :shade:


----------



## gbh97 (Aug 15, 2004)

Taking the family. Sorta like a vacation and still getting to shoot the bow.


----------



## Dave2 (Jan 24, 2003)

*I will be there*

Will get in there Wednesday before the shoot, shooting MCBH.


----------



## gollie15 (Feb 25, 2003)

I'm going ! I'll be in early on Wed.

BTW...Has anybody seen their score cards yet ?


----------



## J.W. Shooter (Feb 15, 2004)

I'll be there on Wednesday as well! Shooting MBR this year!


----------



## T.B. (Jul 15, 2004)

gollie15 said:


> I'm going ! I'll be in early on Wed.
> 
> BTW...Has anybody seen their score cards yet ?



I haven't gotten mine yet.


----------



## 3Daddict (Oct 19, 2004)

me and 4 of my buddies will be there tuesday night, still waiting for my score cards tho.


----------



## monty53 (Jun 19, 2002)

See you there.


----------



## ghostrider46 (May 21, 2002)

i will be there tuesday morning, helping out scott with extreme...then one day of relaxing and then the whoopin begins...and i hope its not me this time....


----------



## RI martin guy (Jul 7, 2005)

I will be making the trip and looking forward to another year with good friends and family.


----------



## rascal (Jul 13, 2004)

we will be there wednesday around noon


----------



## 3-d krazy (Jan 15, 2005)

*I'll be there*

Should be arriving around 1:00 p.m. on Wednesday. Shooting MBR and also no score cards yet :mg:


----------



## Droptine (Feb 10, 2003)

I'll be there. I got my cards today. 11:20 thur and 10:40 fri. Range S and T


----------



## 3-d krazy (Jan 15, 2005)

Hey Drpotine, what class do you shoot? Just curious what courses I'll be on.


----------



## Archer 1 (Feb 10, 2005)

Ill be there wed. around noon,wouldnt miss it.They must be doing something different with the cards this year.Some of the guys sent in for them in april and still have not gotten them.


----------



## PUG (Nov 3, 2002)

*I'll....*

Be there working the booth....Ya'll stop by the Martin Booth and say hi....

PUG


----------



## T.B. (Jul 15, 2004)

Got my cards today. 9:50 on L and 12:10 on M. Where is everyone staying at?


----------



## Chevrolet (Apr 18, 2003)

I'll be there! I just called and the cards were sent out on Monday.


----------



## hoytdude1974 (Jan 9, 2004)

*Snowshoe!!!*

I will be there. I got my cards yesterday. I shoot 12:50 on Thursday and 9:10 on Friday on Ranges L & M in the Money MBR Class. We will be staying at the bottom of the mountain at The Inn at Snowshoe. I will definetly hit the Defense range Thursday morning before that 12:50 shoot time. Good Luck to everyone.


----------



## Punch_Master (Jul 24, 2002)

I'm going but I haven't quite figured out why yet.


----------



## gollie15 (Feb 25, 2003)

Punch_Master said:


> I'm going but I haven't quite figured out why yet.


LOL........same reason I do.....just maybe........ :smile:


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

glad i read this thread i wasn't planning on going till thursday for some reason i thought we shot friday and saturday. guess i'll be headed up wed. :shade:


----------



## fatty5 (Jun 15, 2005)

Be there Wed eve, Got cards in the mail today, 11:40 Thurs and 10:20 Fri.


----------



## buckmark1 (Mar 18, 2004)

*I'll be there*

I got my cards today. I will be shooting MBR. I have course L @ 12:40 thurs and M @ 9:20 on fri. 

hoytdude1974, 3-d krazy, and J.W. Shooter, I see you will be shooting MBR as well. Juat wanted to say Good luck to you guys, but not too much .

I"ll have my wife, son and my parents with me. I hadn't qualified until Nelsonville and my mom was more worried about it than I was. She was with us last year and I guess she really liked the place.

See everybody there!


----------



## T.B. (Jul 15, 2004)

I guess they have put YMR 15-17 and MBR on the same course. That makes sense since we have the same max distance.  Good Luck to all!


----------



## hoytshooters (Feb 3, 2005)

*Less than a week to go!*

:smile: My cards came yesterday the 27th.
Staying at the Rim Fire in the Village.
Arriving Wedsnesday.
Shooting in the shoots on skidder slope at 5:00 Weds. and then 6:00 the next night.
Can't wait to get there. 


I Love The Worlds


----------



## 3Daddict (Oct 19, 2004)

*cards.*

got my cards today, shooting mbo 11:20 course a on thursday\
and 1o:40 course b on friday,
see ya there


----------



## yeager1980 (Dec 22, 2004)

*got mine today...*

got my cards today, iam shooting hunter class an will be on range thc. thurs @ 10:00 an fri @ 12:00..... anyone else shooting this class???


----------



## ohio moose (Feb 1, 2004)

Got my cards today shooting j @10:10 Thurs and e @11:50 Fri.. Matt/pa what times and ranges did you get ?


----------



## Matt / PA (Feb 21, 2003)

Chuck,
I didn't get my cards yet......probably tomorrow.  
I'll let ya know.


----------



## wssarcher (Jun 27, 2005)

*lol*



Punch_Master said:


> I'm going but I haven't quite figured out why yet.


I know why I am going and its not to shoot......lol


----------



## LADYSHOOTER330 (Feb 14, 2005)

we are going, Jeff and Bobby got their cards yesterday, but mine didnt come. Hope they come today. We are staying in a loft unit at Mountain Crest, this is our first year going, hope to have a blast.


----------



## Pic (Sep 12, 2003)

*I'll be there*

A few of us from Canada going.

Haven't got my cards yet...shooting MBR.

4th time there and always a blast...Staying @ Allegheny Springs, close to everything!

See you all there

Serg P.


----------



## corey01 (Dec 3, 2003)

See you all there too. Good luck to all and many good nights to all..... LOL.



 Corey


----------



## winger (Nov 15, 2004)

I'll be there Tuesday afternoon.Shooting range U,V.Staying at the Mountain Crest.Good luck everyone and drive safe!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Matt / PA (Feb 21, 2003)

Chuck,
My cards finally showed up today.......seems there was some mix-up and mine ended up at a buddy's house in my hometown who is also going!? He brought them over.(Had my address correct so I'm not sure how that screw up happened?)

Anyway.....

Thurs- 10:20 Range R
Fri- 11:40 Range D

I'll be getting in a little after noon on Wednesday.......maybe we can hook up and shoot a Defense course that afternoon?


----------



## ohio moose (Feb 1, 2004)

You'll be shooting with my buddy who goes by buckeye bulldog here both days. That sounds good shooting a defense course. We are leaving Wed. also but haven't finalized the plans yet. My daughter just made me a grandpa yesterday morning so things have been a little crazy around here.


----------



## 3-d krazy (Jan 15, 2005)

*buckmark1*

When are you leaving? I'm just across the creek from you in Taylor Mill, Ky.
Where leaving Wed A.M. about 6:00. I'm shooting on L @ 12:10 Thurs. and M @ 9:50 Fri. Good luck to everyone and have a safe trip, see ya on the mountain. :cocktail: :cocktail: :cocktail: :cocktail:


----------



## buckmark1 (Mar 18, 2004)

3-d krazy, we'll be pulling out late weds morning. We have a few things t take care of and then we will be on the road. See you there.


----------



## Seth the XSlayr (Feb 20, 2005)

Good luck Ohio!


----------



## gbh97 (Aug 15, 2004)

Shooting 11:50 Th and 10:10 F on R and D. How do you go about shooting the deense courses.


----------



## winger (Nov 15, 2004)

Tell them you would like to shoot it.I think it cost 5.00 a round.


----------



## bowtech_babe (Jun 7, 2002)

I will be there along with a friend of mine to whom is interested in archery herself. She wants to see what goes on at a HUGE event like this one :thumbs_up 

Samantha


----------



## hoytdude1974 (Jan 9, 2004)

Samantha, Will Brian be there?

Benji


----------



## Smooth Shot (Apr 20, 2005)

*World shoot*

We will be heading up in the wee hours of wendsday morning. This is my first trip to the world looking forward to it. The corse will probably eat my lunch but gonna give it a shot anyway :shade: Good luck


----------



## hoytdude1974 (Jan 9, 2004)

*2006 World Championships*

Did everyone read on the IBO's website that the 2006 IBO World Championships will be back at Snowshoe? GOOD NEWS!!!


----------



## xring 77 (Jun 28, 2004)

Well boys I saw the forecast for this week and it looks wet, better pack the rain gear. He He well what would an IBO shoot be without rain. Andy Hunnell


----------



## hoytdude1974 (Jan 9, 2004)

Andy, You better change that address to Pittsburgh, PA... Just kidding :wink: Hey where are you all staying. Me and Craig are staying down at the Inn at Snowshoe.

Benji


----------



## xring 77 (Jun 28, 2004)

I believe somewhere in mountain lodge. Dad, Gary, me and there could possibly be one more in our room. well talk to later Benji.


----------



## Matt / PA (Feb 21, 2003)

The forecast I saw today said 20-30% chance of T-Storms pretty much everday, highs around 72-74 degrees.
I'm sure the 30% will be following me around each day just nicely...... :sad:

Man it will feel like winter leaving SC PA where it's been low 90's what seems like the entire summer.


----------



## gollie15 (Feb 25, 2003)

*Going, going,......*

GONE !


----------

